# 3 yr old Male needs good home.



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

It breaks my heart to post this, because I never thought I would have to. I have to find a good home for my dog, Gus. A recent turn of events has changed my life and I don't think I can provide the care that is fair to him. I have acquired my CDL and I will be going over the road. I don't feel that it is fair to him to keep him confined to a space of such small size for weeks on end. I would like to find a good home for him where he can have room to run and be well taken care of. Here's some information about him:

3 years old. Male. Intact. (I am willing to neuter him before he is given to his new home) He loves people. He has gotten along with some dogs, and some not. Doesn't do too well with cats. He's good with older children. He tends to get really excited and knock small children down. 

Gus is pretty aloof and pretty independent. He's pretty easy to take care of. He's not totally crate trained, because he doesn't like to be confined. He's had the run of my house for two years, and as long as i don't leave trash out, he doesn't get into too much trouble. 

If you know anyone looking, please contact me by email. [email protected]

http://i62.tinypic.com/wmh102.jpg

http://i58.tinypic.com/2eofeh2.jpg

http://i60.tinypic.com/2m4zynq.jpg


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Are you sure you're not jumping the gun here? My neighbor also has his CDL, and he used to take his dog with him. His dog was very happy with this lifestyle!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

i was originally going to take him with me, but he really hates small spaces. I just don't want to have to find a home last minute in case there's another reason i can't take him. plus I'll have about 6 months of time when i start my new job where i can't take him at all, and have no one to watch him.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you can't keep him, then. I just thought to mention it, because I know that I've seen it happen. The 6 months without him would be difficult, unless there's maybe a temp. foster that a rescue might be able to help you find? When you say he hates small spaces, do you mean you've tried taking him along before, and he was definitely unhappy - or what?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

you were knocking someone else earlier for getting a dog not realizing they might have no time for him. never know what might happen in your own life. try not to knock people in the future

as far as your situation. I think a dog would be happier in the small space with you than in a big space without you. 
6 months - as bb said, temp foster. that's what I think I'd do. I also think I couldn't go a day without him but again, never know what happens later in my life so I can't say for sure


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I haven't been able to find someone who will foster anywhere near me. This is my last resort if I don't find something soon. And I don't recall that incident. But if I was knocking someone for having a dog and having to give them up, I would be sorry. That's actually not my feelings toward any situation like that. Maybe perhaps I misunderstood something? Cause I'm pretty understanding to any situation..


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

What about long-term kenneling at a boarding facility? Maybe they'd cut you a deal for a 6 month stay? IDK, I'm just brainstorming here. I'd be taking my dog with me, if it was me - so I'm thinking about what to do with the 6 months inbetween. I've taken all my dogs with me everywhere for my whole life though, that's just me. It doesn't matter if we're cramped in a tent or a van or a boat, it's always been the right choice and my dogs didn't suffer at all for it.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

GusGus said:


> I haven't been able to find someone who will foster anywhere near me. This is my last resort if I don't find something soon. And I don't recall that incident. But if I was knocking someone for having a dog and having to give them up, I would be sorry. That's actually not my feelings toward any situation like that. Maybe perhaps I misunderstood something? Cause I'm pretty understanding to any situation..


it was a worst situation than yours but it doesn't matter now. just saying to try to understand people. 

yeah, as bb says, your dog won't mind where you are as long as you're there. 
boarding? that's expensive for 6 months though. what about rover.com. I don't know their prices but it's a website where people sign up and offer boarding services in their home. anyone can sign ul, it's not professional.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Blanketback said:


> What about long-term kenneling at a boarding facility? Maybe they'd cut you a deal for a 6 month stay? IDK, I'm just brainstorming here. I'd be taking my dog with me, if it was me - so I'm thinking about what to do with the 6 months inbetween. I've taken all my dogs with me everywhere for my whole life though, that's just me. It doesn't matter if we're cramped in a tent or a van or a boat, it's always been the right choice and my dogs didn't suffer at all for it.


Yes, same here^^^. I have a CDL too, but I don't drive out of town anymore. Come winter I spend many many many hours in a plow or deicer truck and take one of my "girls" with me. I just keep the window down, stop occasionally and throw a few snow balls and they are happy. If I was going OTR I would definitely bring one of them along. The only thing I'd caution is not letting them jump down out of the truck, teach them to use the step.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Check with drivers at the company. It is possible some of them have faced the same issue and have suggestions. Also, don't limit your search for a temp foster to just your local area. Do a search along the company lanes, that will give you a better chance at locating a temp rescue/foster.

If it is with one the large carriers, check with the HR dept, there may be some suggestions there. 

Here is an off the wall suggestion. Visit the local truck stop. The employees there can be full of info for the area, and there is no doubt they have heard/talked with drivers in similar situations.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

when my husband was driving OTR, he frequently took our male (who also hates confined spaces and hates crates) with him. It's worth a try.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I recently had 2 contacts looking for an adult dog.....you are in WVA right? How far from Pittsburgh? 

Lee


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

What will happen with your dobie?


----------



## ugavet2012 (Apr 15, 2010)

wolfstraum said:


> I recently had 2 contacts looking for an adult dog.....you are in WVA right? How far from Pittsburgh?
> 
> Lee


Clarksburg is about 2ish hours south from Pittsburgh, 30 minutes below Morgantown.


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

lauren43 said:


> What will happen with your dobie?


When my boyfriend and I split, he took the Doberman, and I kept the shepherd.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

have you decided you are giving up gus gus for sure?


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

I would try to find another way you will have a hole in your heart without your companion!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

There has to be another way. I remember from reading your posts and seeing pictures, how much you love your Gus. I would sit back and really think of ways to keep Gus. You will thank yourself later on in life.  I hope you figure something out. I bet Gus would love to travel around with you, and you can board him for 6 months I bet.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have seen many truck drivers with big dogs like Rotties and Pits. Besides having them as their most loyal companions ever, they also protected them and kept them safe.
A large Pit that I fostered was adopted by a trucker after his old Pit buddy died of old age. These dogs have great lives as they are never alone and their humans aren't either.
I would at least give it a try while having a back up plan in place in case it doesn't work.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I find it cold that people come on and judge a person's life from a single internet posting that includes the words broken hearted...I understand encouraging that person to think outside the box and try to find a way to keep him, or making positive suggestions that may become a solution. I have been a dispatcher for otr drivers. Quite a few had dogs, some large breeds and it worked out well. Another thought for you to consider is that truckstops, even breaking down can be hazardous at times. The sight of Gus may be enough to dissuade a potential problem. It tends to be lonely on the road, having him with you would help alleviate that issue. Good luck...


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i don't think people are judging but rather making sure all is thought through to spare the trauma of giving up a pet. kudos to gusgus owner for putting dogs needs first.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Just referring to the comment calling the op out for a comment she may have made at some point...


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

ksotto333 said:


> Just referring to the comment calling the op out for a comment she may have made at some point...


not she may have. she did. go back on her posts. she judged someone else in the similar situation. I just pointed it out and then made some suggestions.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Enough passive-aggressive judgemental calls ("Just pointing it out" - great way to make a jab at someone with implied criticism and then act like it was an innocent comment). 

Back to Gusgus and finding something that will actually be of help, instead of finger pointing.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

nothing passive aggressive about my comment. I said that hopefully she tries to understand people in the future. that's how people learn. I bet she will think twice before judging in the future. I always do because of similar things that happened to me.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

And you are judging this person for past comments. YOU ARE DOING THE SAME THING! 

Hope you learn from your mistakes.


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> And you are judging this person for past comments. YOU ARE DOING THE SAME THING!
> 
> Hope you learn from your mistakes.


always do. and I like it when people point them out


----------

